# Scalloping Charter Question



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If it was a good trip 20%...but I wouldn't expect a "crew" on a scallop trip....just a captain...unless he is running a big pontoon with 10-20 people on it


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SS06 said:


> If it was a good trip 20%...but I wouldn't expect a "crew" on a scallop trip....just a captain...unless he is running a big pontoon with 10-20 people on it


I think we're rolling up with 9. I've been taking my skiff but 9 is a stretch, lol.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

With 9 I think 15-20% for a good captain/crew is acceptable


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

If he takes a dump on the side of the boat then 0%


----------



## Nigelaman (4 mo ago)

csnaspuck said:


> If he takes a dump on the side of the boat then 0%


  lol. you don't need a charter for scallops. just ride out and anchor down.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Nigelaman said:


> lol. you don't need a charter for scallops. just ride out and anchor down.


Thanks chief, my skiff doesn't hold 9 so that's why we chartered.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Last summer I saw 350 as a low and 450 for several boats. So just to mention, 6 customers is usually the most a captain can take out. I wouldn't ask a licensed captain to break any regs.


----------

